# Starpod Theatre



## Captain (Sep 6, 2012)

Over the years I've lurked on this website looking for ideas or a push to keeping moving when a task seemed too big. I now feel that I'm at a point where maybe something I've done might help someone one else, so here's my story. My theatre has been up and running for three years now and I'm close to finishing the rest.

In 2009 I moved into a new house that had a completely unfinished basement. I have a huge love of movies and watching soccer-most specifically Toronto FC and really wanted a great room for viewing both. It's not a coincidence that the colours match TFC.

I'm a 49 year old mother of two and I did all the work you see myself with the exception of electrical and plumbing.

The finished basement includes an 11 X 22 ft theatre room, a 14 X 26 ft games/rec room, full three piece washroom and three walk in closets for storage.


----------



## Captain (Sep 6, 2012)

OK, so how do I upload photos? Nothing I do seems to work.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

You've reached 5 posts so you should be able to upload photos.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This form restricts what new members can post due to the high volume of what are called "spammers" once you reach 5 posts you will then be able to post pictures but they must be under a certain size to work 1024x768 if I remember right.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can also upload the pictures to sites like www.Photobucket.com, and post the link to the individual picture in your post if you like.:T:T


----------



## Captain (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still having trouble uploading pictures. I now have the required 5 post but I'm getting the following message

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

Any idea what this is about?

Thanks


----------

